# MySQL - Dienst startet nicht



## exxe (5. Januar 2004)

Moin.

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen...

Ich habe versucht, MySQL 4.0.13 (Windows) zu installieren.
Mit der Installation gab es auch keine Probleme, aber es klappt einfach nicht, MySQL als Dienst zu starten.
Wenn ich in der Konsole "mysqld-nt --install" eingebe, steht zwar dran, dass der Dienst gestartet wurde, aber wenn ich unter Windows in den Diensten nachsehe, ist dieser Dienst nicht gestartet (ich hab ihn auch nirgends im TaskManager).
Wenn ich nun MySQL im Dienste-Fenster starte, startet er auch, sobald ich das Fenster aber schließe, ist der Dienst wieder beendet.

Ich bin total am Verzweifeln.

Kann mir evtl. jemand weiterhelfen? 

//edit
PS: Apache 2.0.46 und PHP 4.3.2 laufen einwandfrei


----------



## Sinac (5. Januar 2004)

Welches Windows hast du denn?
Hast du mal mysqld --install probiert?
Kannst du den Dienst über winmysqladmin starten?


----------



## exxe (5. Januar 2004)

Ich hab Win2000.

Über winmysqladmin.exe hab ich es auch schon versucht.
Für nen kurzen Moment hab ich ne grüne Ampel - die wird aber nach 3-4 sec. wieder rot...


----------



## Radhad (4. Februar 2004)

ich habe ein ähnliches problem, bei mir sagt er immer, dass der befehl "mysqld-nt -install" falsch geschrieben sei. das gleiche kommt auch bei "mysqld -install"

Ich nutze Windows XP und brauch das für den unterricht in der Schule


----------



## Sinac (5. Februar 2004)

Biste denn auch im richtigen Verzeichniss? Also z.B. C:\Programme\MySql\bin 
Ich glaube nicht das MySql sich in die Umgebungsvariablen enträgt...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JoeWied (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von exxe _
> *Ich hab Win2000.
> 
> Über winmysqladmin.exe hab ich es auch schon versucht.
> Für nen kurzen Moment hab ich ne grüne Ampel - die wird aber nach 3-4 sec. wieder rot... *



ich habe genau das gleiche Problem !

Windows 2000 und Service-Pack 4 !

Es ist soweit alles gelaufen, bis ich Service-Pack 4 geladen hatte.

Hat einer das Problem schon lösen können ?

Bitte um Kurzmitteilung.


----------



## JoeWied (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von exxe _
> *Ich hab Win2000.
> 
> Über winmysqladmin.exe hab ich es auch schon versucht.
> Für nen kurzen Moment hab ich ne grüne Ampel - die wird aber nach 3-4 sec. wieder rot... *



ich habe genau das gleiche Problem !

Windows 2000 und Service-Pack 4 !

Es ist soweit alles gelaufen, bis ich Service-Pack 4 geladen hatte.

Hat einer das Problem schon lösen können ?

Bitte um Kurzmitteilung.


----------



## server (18. Februar 2004)

Hab ihr die entsprechende my.ini im Windows Verzeichniss?


----------



## EngelchenB (18. Februar 2004)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und habe es damit gelöst die MySQL - D statt  der MySQL - D - NT zu laden. Bei mir gings damit :>


----------



## exxe (18. Februar 2004)

Ich hab für mein Problem ne Lösung gefunden:

In meiner my.ini war der Eintrag:

basedir = c:/server/mysql/
datadir = c:/server/mysql/data/

Allerdings muß es heißen:

basedir = *C* :/server/mysql/
datadir = *C* :/server/mysql/data/

An alle, die das selbe Problem haben - Achtet mal auf die Groß-/Kleinschreibung in euren Pfadangaben!
Bei mir läuft MySQL jetzt jedenfalls einwandfrei


@Radhad: Versuchs mal mit    mysqld-nt *--* install   (zwei "-" vor dem install)


----------



## JoeWied (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von exxe _
> *Ich hab für mein Problem ne Lösung gefunden:
> 
> An alle, die das selbe Problem haben - Achtet mal auf die Groß-/Kleinschreibung in euren Pfadangaben!
> ...



bei mir war's ein Problem in der MySql-Table...

alles neu Installiert und schwups, alles funktioniert.

ein einzigstes Problem habe ich noch - meine Datenbank ist nicht mehr
mit einem Password abgesichert. Ich habe zwar in der my.ini eines eingegeben, aber das scheint keinen Effekt zu haben. Weiss jemand, wie und wo man
ein DB-Passwort konfiguriert/eingibt ?

Danke an ALLE !


----------

